# Kann mich nicht endscheiden ob XP oder VISTA?



## Leokardo (9. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Nun ich kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich bei XP bleiben soll oder auf Vista umsteigen soll.Die frage ist doch nun ob sich Vista Lohnt oder eher nicht natürlich nur die 32Bit Version.
Würde da doch mal gerne die Vorteile oder die Nachteile wissen die dieses Betriebssystem mit sich bringt.

Mein System dazu:

CPU: Pentium Core 2 Duo 8400
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-X48-DQ6 DDR2
DDR2: 2x 2048 Speicher
Graka: Nvidoa EVGA 260 GTX Superclocked

Würde gerne mal eure meinung wissen zu XP und Vista.


----------



## xFraqx (9. August 2008)

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall ein 64 Bit OS.

XP Professional 64 Bit

oder

Windows Vista Home Premium 64 Bit

Sonst hast du nur 3GB Ram.


----------



## Leokardo (9. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Du brauchst auf jeden Fall ein 64 Bit OS.
> 
> XP Professional 64 Bit
> 
> ...



Wieso brauche ich ein 64Bit Bios?Denke 32 geht auch so?Meine frage ist lohnt sich Vista ja oder nein?


----------



## Asoriel (9. August 2008)

Da ein 32Bit-System keine 4GB Ram unterstützt, sondern eben nur 3, d.h. du hast 1GB umsonst drin stecken. Ein 64-Bit OS erkennt es aber.

Edit: Es geht nicht ums Bios sondern um das ganze Betriebssystem.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (9. August 2008)

vista home premium wegen DX10 und natürlich 64 bit

kannst ja mal zum pc store and more am hauptbahnhof gehen die haben das als oem und ich hab vor nen paar monaten ca 70 euro bezahlt^^ is also relativ billig^^

schöne grüße aus und nach düsseldorf


----------



## HeaD87 (9. August 2008)

vista home premium 64bit
xp und 32bit sind auslaufmodelle


----------



## xFraqx (9. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> vista home premium 64bit
> xp und 32bit sind auslaufmodelle



Ich benutze immer noch XP


----------



## Leokardo (9. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Ich benutze immer noch XP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nun meine frage ist eigentlich kann man sich schon Vista holen ja oder nein denn habe teilweise gelesen das Vista es nicht mit NVidia so haben soll und nicht Stabil laufen soll.darum geht es.


----------



## xFraqx (9. August 2008)

Leokardo schrieb:


> Nun meine frage ist eigentlich kann man sich schon Vista holen ja oder nein denn habe teilweise gelesen das Vista es nicht mit NVidia so haben soll und nicht Stabil laufen soll.darum geht es.



Also was man so hört soll Vista ja nicht soo stabil laufen.

Aber ich empfehle dir die PC Games Hardware ( kostet 5,99€ ) da ist im Moment ein Vergleich zwischen XP und Vista drin , les dir den einfach durch der beantwortet alle deine Fragen ;>


----------



## HeaD87 (9. August 2008)

vista läuft stabiler und schneller als xp meiner meinung nach (richtiger pc vorausgesetzt und keine krücke >.>)
vista lohnt sich auf jeden fall, bis jetzt bestes windows was ich hatte


----------



## xFraqx (9. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> vista läuft stabiler und schneller als xp meiner meinung nach (richtiger pc vorausgesetzt und keine krücke >.>)
> vista lohnt sich auf jeden fall, bis jetzt bestes windows was ich hatte



Das Problem ist nur dass Vista einfach deinen PC in Games total ausbremst. Laut PCgames benchmark bringt ein XP 32 Bit ( Setup ist 2GB OCZ , eine HD4870 und ein Core 2 Duo E8400 ) etwa 15% vor einem Vista in den selben Spielen. 

Wenn man natürlich 4GB und Quad Core hat , hat man eh genug Leistungsreserven um ein Vista zu nehmen ;>


----------



## HeaD87 (9. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur dass Vista einfach deinen PC in Games total ausbremst. Laut PCgames benchmark bringt ein XP 32 Bit ( Setup ist 2GB OCZ , eine HD4870 und ein Core 2 Duo E8400 ) etwa 15% vor einem Vista in den selben Spielen.
> 
> Wenn man natürlich 4GB und Quad Core hat , hat man eh genug Leistungsreserven um ein Vista zu nehmen ;>


an der glaubwürdigkeit von pcgames zweifel ich manchmal >.>
unterschied ist maximal 1-3%, mehr nicht


----------



## Leokardo (9. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur dass Vista einfach deinen PC in Games total ausbremst. Laut PCgames benchmark bringt ein XP 32 Bit ( Setup ist 2GB OCZ , eine HD4870 und ein Core 2 Duo E8400 ) etwa 15% vor einem Vista in den selben Spielen.
> 
> Wenn man natürlich 4GB und Quad Core hat , hat man eh genug Leistungsreserven um ein Vista zu nehmen ;>



Nun das war ja auch meine frage dies bezüglich ob es sich in dieser hinsicht lohnt bleibt für mich nur die frage,ob es Stabil läuft und ich mein WoW ^^ ohne Probs Spielen kann.Bei der 62 Bit Version.


----------



## xFraqx (9. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> an der glaubwürdigkeit von pcgames zweifel ich manchmal >.>
> unterschied ist maximal 1-3%, mehr nicht



Also PCGames Hardware ist eigentlich immer sehr gut was benchmarks angeht ( PCGames WoW ist aber unter aller Sau ). 

Hier die genauen Werte :

Race Driver Grid 1680x1050 4xAA 16:1 AF

Vista : 38 FpS
XP : 41 FpS



> Nun das war ja auch meine frage dies bezüglich ob es sich in dieser hinsicht lohnt bleibt für mich nur die frage,ob es Stabil läuft und ich mein WoW ^^ ohne Probs Spielen kann.Bei der 62 Bit Version.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob WoW auf 64 Bit läuft , da ich selber 32 Bit OS verwende. Aber Stabil , ja schon ( mit SP1 ) , wenn du mit dem Leistungsverlust leben kannst , nimm Vista.


----------



## HeaD87 (9. August 2008)

Leokardo schrieb:


> Nun das war ja auch meine frage dies bezüglich ob es sich in dieser hinsicht lohnt bleibt für mich nur die frage,ob es Stabil läuft und ich mein WoW ^^ ohne Probs Spielen kann.Bei der 62 Bit Version.


kauf vista home premium 64bit einfach, glaub mir, du wirst nicht enttäuscht werden, lohnt auf jeden fall


----------



## Sugarwarlock (9. August 2008)

also ich kann unter vista besser zocken als unter pc... und das bischen mehr ram was vista braucht macht bei 4 gb nichts... und das sollte man haben^^

edit: vista mit nvidia läuft wie unter xp^^


----------



## xFraqx (9. August 2008)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> also ich kann unter vista besser zocken als unter pc... und das bischen mehr ram was vista braucht macht bei 4 gb nichts... und das sollte man haben^^



Genau das , dass Vista 1GB Ram braucht , fällt kaum auf da man eh 4GB hat ^^


----------



## Leokardo (9. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> kauf vista home premium 64bit einfach, glaub mir, du wirst nicht enttäuscht werden, lohnt auf jeden fall




Hier nochmal mein system:

CPU: Pentium 2 Duo 8400 3.00GHZ
Arbeisspeicher DDR2: 2x 2048 800
Board: DQ6 von Gigabyte

Sollte dann wohl reichen.


----------



## xFraqx (9. August 2008)

Leokardo schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein system:
> 
> CPU: Pentium 2 Duo 8400 3.00GHZ
> Arbeisspeicher DDR2: 2x 2048 800
> ...



Kein problem , das läuft locker flockig.


----------



## Leokardo (9. August 2008)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem SP aus dort?

Kann man die alle ziehen oder ist von den Updates abzuraten?


----------



## HeaD87 (9. August 2008)

Leokardo schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dem SP aus dort?
> 
> Kann man die alle ziehen oder ist von den Updates abzuraten?


warum sollte man von sicherheits updates abraten?


----------



## xFraqx (9. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> warum sollte man von sicherheits updates abraten?



Du kennst doch Microsoft..


----------



## HeaD87 (9. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Du kennst doch Microsoft..


ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie probleme mit updates o.0


----------



## xFraqx (9. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie probleme mit updates o.0



Naja aber bisher wars so dass jedes Update nochmal 233143 neue Sicherheitslücken brachte..


----------



## Asoriel (9. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Naja aber bisher wars so dass jedes Update nochmal 233143 neue Sicherheitslücken brachte..



eben, bei XP zum Beispiel:

SP1 kam raus - massenhaft Probleme
SP2 kam raus - massenhaft Probleme
SP3 kam raus - ein paar Probleme

typisch Microschrott...aber nach n paar Wochen und ein paar kleineren Patches lief dann auch alles wieder, trotzdem geht nix über nen schönen Mac Pro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skoo (10. August 2008)

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, welches OS du benutzen sollst? , Installiere dir einfach beide Betriebssysteme - erst XP auf partition 1, dann Vista(NICHT als Update) auf Partition 2 - und finde dann für dich SELBST heraus,welches OS dir besser gefällt.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (10. August 2008)

SP1 ist bei den neuen vista versionen drinne... aber update auf jeden fall hat bis jetzt alles besser gemacht nach sp1 xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2008)

Ehee  ich hab auch XP und 4 gig im board stecken ^^

Und : XP unterstützt 3,5 Gigabite RAM xD

Ich finde es ist eine einfache Rechnung : XP im leerlauf  ungf 300 mb ram
Vista hingegen 1gig im Leerlauf

Und was kommt dabei heraus? 
Man hat im enddefekt 200 mb mehr Ram zu verfügung 

Man hat dann halt kein DX10 aber ich denke darüber kann man NOCH hinwegsehen ^^


----------



## xFraqx (10. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ehee  ich hab auch XP und 4 gig im board stecken ^^
> 
> Und : XP unterstützt 3,5 Gigabite RAM xD
> 
> ...



Stimmt XP unterstüzt 3,5GB , aber da wird noch der Grafikkarten RAM von abgezogen , also 3GB , oder wenn du ne GTX280 oder sowas hast , sogar nur 2,5GB

WinXP hast du effektiv 2,7 GB oder 2,2 Gb
Vista Home Premium 64 Bit 3 GB

Dazu kommt das Vista sogut wie alle Spiele ausbremst.

Naja wenn man sowieso 4GB hat wird die restliche Konfig gut genug sein um diesen Vorteil auszuspielen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2008)

Wie der Grakaram wird abgezogen? ich dachte das is nur bei VRAM


----------



## xFraqx (10. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wie der Grakaram wird abgezogen? ich dachte das is nur bei VRAM



Soweit ich weiß wird er abgezogen , ich kanns nicht ausprobieren aber bei mir werden 2GB angezeigt , hab 2GB Kit und ne HD4850 mit 512 MB drin.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2008)

Mhh also bei mir werden meine 3,5 gig angezeigt

Also ums genau zu nehmen 3328 mb

Und ich denke mal mein 1 Gig Grakaspeicher reicht aus ^^


----------



## xFraqx (10. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Mhh also bei mir werden meine 3,5 gig angezeigt
> 
> Also ums genau zu nehmen 3328 mb
> 
> Und ich denke mal mein 1 Gig Grakaspeicher reicht aus ^^



512 MB reichen total aus für normale Auflösungen. Nur die GTX280 zieht in 2560x1600 davon weil die einfach mass Grafikspeicher hat , allen anderen High End Karten geht der Speicher aus ( HD4870 , HD4850 , GTX260 , 9800GTX+ etc. )


----------



## TheNighty (10. August 2008)

Ich würde mit Vista noch warten und XP weiterhin nutzen.


----------



## HeaD87 (10. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> 512 MB reichen total aus für normale Auflösungen. Nur die GTX280 zieht in 2560x1600 davon weil die einfach mass Grafikspeicher hat , allen anderen High End Karten geht der Speicher aus ( HD4870 , HD4850 , GTX260 , 9800GTX+ etc. )


auflösung belegt den geringsten teil des vrams, je nach auflösung 16-50mb
das was wirklich vram benötigt ist AA / AF, je höher man AA / AF stellen will desto wichtiger ist die größe des vrams, da es sonst zu nachlade rucklern kommt, also das die daten in den vram geladen werden müssen


@thenighty
warum würdest du xp vorziehen? begründung gogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (10. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> auflösung belegt den geringsten teil des vrams, je nach auflösung 16-50mb
> das was wirklich vram benötigt ist AA / AF, je höher man AA / AF stellen will desto wichtiger ist die größe des vrams, da es sonst zu nachlade rucklern kommt, also das die daten in den vram geladen werden müssen
> 
> 
> ...



XP ist selbst mit 2GB Ram schneller als ein vergleichbares Vista . So einfach.


----------



## HeaD87 (10. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> XP ist selbst mit 2GB Ram schneller als ein vergleichbares Vista . So einfach.


der threadersteller hat aber 4gb, von daher egal ^^


----------



## xFraqx (10. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> der threadersteller hat aber 4gb, von daher egal ^^



Eben wie ich schon sagte ab 4GB , nem flotten Intel und HD4850 und aufwärts macht das dem Sys eh nix aus.


----------



## claet (11. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Race Driver Grid 1680x1050 4xAA 16:1 AF
> Vista : 38 FpS
> XP : 41 FpS



Das sind 7% .. sowas von Wurst!

Ich würde für kein Geld der Welt (<- Vorsicht Übertreibung) mehr zurück zu XP wechseln. Hab Vista seit Release, hatte noch nie ein Problem damit und alles läuft flüssig. Hab ein C2D E6600 + NV 7900GT (früher, jetzt neu ATI HD4850). Da läuft seit 1,5 Jahren alles super. Jetzt mit neuer Karte und vllt demnächst mal ein E8400 bin ich wieder top dabei hardwaretechnisch. 

Und mit einem System wie der TE hat ist es doch keine Frage?!

Es sind die vielen Kleinigkeiten die einfach schön sind.

Hab nochn Zweitrechner mit XP und erst wenn man da dran sitzt fällt einem auf was einem das Vista wirklich bringt. Und wenn es nur die Balken im Arbeitsplatz sind die mir die Festplattenbelegung anzeigen. Wie gesagt: Kleinigkeiten die ich nicht missen möchte!


----------



## Skoo (11. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hab nochn Zweitrechner mit XP und erst wenn man da dran sitzt fällt einem auf was einem das Vista wirklich bringt. Und wenn es nur die Balken im Arbeitsplatz sind die mir die Festplattenbelegung anzeigen. Wie gesagt: Kleinigkeiten die ich nicht missen möchte!



Alles kleinigkeiten, die man auch unter XP haben kann, und wenn es nur das aussehen von Vista ist. Ich für mich sehe kein Grund, weshalb ich auf Vista umsteigen sollte - solange is net in sachen deutlich besser ist, was XP auch kann.


----------



## claet (11. August 2008)

natürlich kann man sich 30 kleine programme installieren die einem dann die performance versauen .. aber wenn es im betriebssystem steckt isses eben doch performanter!

und wo es deutlich besser ist was xp nicht kann: DX10 zB
außerdem find ich die .. na wie heißts noch gleich .. naja dass er immer nachfragt bevor man was systemkritisches macht, also nach dem linux prinzip arbeitet, einfach besser. wer das ausstellt ist selber schuld!


----------



## Skoo (11. August 2008)

Ob es performanter ist, sei mal dahingestellt - es ist zumindest anspruchsvoller an die hardware.

Ich sagte deutlich besser, was XP AUCH kann. Und DX10 - toll. Ist für mich bisher nix anderes als Marketingblabla. Ich sehe immer noch nicht den versprochenen geschwingkeitsvorteil gegenüber dx9 bei gleicher optik.

Aber hey, es gibt zumindest die Möglichkeit, sich beide parallel zu installieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## claet (11. August 2008)

Skoo schrieb:


> Aber hey, es gibt zumindest die Möglichkeit, sich beide parallel zu installieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab ich auch, nutze aber nur vista!

hast du vista mal ausprobiert? mal das look&feel gespürt (für mehr als 5 min)?
oder gehörst du zu den "Computer-Bild-Niveau Nachplapperern"?

Soll keine Beleidigung sein. Vllt hast du es wirklich ausprobiert und es hat dir wirklich nich gefallen.
Aber ständig schreiben hier Leute: "Ich hab gehört Vista ist so scheiße"

Ich mein, ich sag ständig die CDU is scheiße, da glaubt mir auch keiner (obwohls da sogar stimmt!)
aber wenns um ein neues Windows geht stimmen immer alle Aussagen -_-


----------



## Skoo (11. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Aber ständig schreiben hier Leute: "Ich hab gehört Vista ist so scheiße"
> 
> Ich mein, ich sag ständig die CDU is scheiße, da glaubt mir auch keiner (obwohls da sogar stimmt!)
> aber wenns um ein neues Windows geht stimmen immer alle Aussagen -_-



Ich hab nie gesagt, das Vista scheisse ist, ich sehe nur für mich keinen grund, es mir zu kaufen und umzusteigen. Wenn ichs geschenkt bekommen würde, dann würd ich sicherlich umsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Nur momentan ist es mir einfach das geld nicht wert.
Aber genauso schreiben auch hier auch Leute, das Vista so geil,so viel besser ist als XP - die regen mich genauso auf wie die, die anders rum argumentieren, Fanboy/Bashboygelaber halt.

Und die Aussage zur CDU kann ich nur unterstützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

Skoo schrieb:


> Ich hab nie gesagt, das Vista scheisse ist, ich sehe nur für mich keinen grund, es mir zu kaufen und umzusteigen. Wenn ichs geschenkt bekommen würde, dann würd ich sicherlich umsteigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



qft , oder wie Athene sagen würde " Damn right Bitch "


----------



## claet (11. August 2008)

Skoo schrieb:


> Ich hab nie gesagt, das Vista scheisse ist, ich sehe nur für mich keinen grund, es mir zu kaufen und umzusteigen. Wenn ichs geschenkt bekommen würde[..]
> 
> Und die Aussage zur CDU kann ich nur unterstützen
> 
> ...



Na dann haben wir es hier doch tatsächlcih mal geschafft uns einig zu werden! (eine seltenheit im buffed forum wie ich behaupten möchte!)

zum geschenkt bekommen sag ich mal nix und *zwinker* nur fröhlich .. 

und dass du/ihr die cdu auch doof findet freut mich einfach und damit darf der thread in ruhe sterben gehen


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Na dann haben wir es hier doch tatsächlcih mal geschafft uns einig zu werden! (eine seltenheit im buffed forum wie ich behaupten möchte!)
> 
> zum geschenkt bekommen sag ich mal nix und *zwinker* nur fröhlich ..
> 
> und dass du/ihr die cdu auch doof findet freut mich einfach und damit darf der thread in ruhe sterben gehen



Also für ein geschenktes Vista würde ich mir sogar ein GEIL QuadKit kaufen , das wär es mir wert ^^ 

CSU ist übrigens noch schlimmer als die CDU ;>


----------



## Leokardo (11. August 2008)

Also ich habe mir Vista geholt und bin nun seit mehr als 5 Stunden mit dem Programm zu gange und bin hin und wech.Bis lang habe ich keine Probleme was das System angeht.Läuft alles Super bis jetzt.

Um nochmal zu dem Direct X 10 zurück zu kommen.Es ist schon ein grosser Unterschied zu der Grafik muss ich sagen.Zumal soll X10 auch gewisse sachen entlassten was ich so gelesen und gehört habe.Dies sollte grund genug mit sein wieso man es sich holen sollte finde ich nun.

Fazit:

Vista Home Premium gekauft und bin zufrieden.
Hätte nicht gedacht das es so Super ist.Hatte immer bischen angst das ,das System nicht wirklich schnurrt wie eine Katze aber tatsache ist es läuft und finde es gut das ich mich dazu entschieden habe.

So nochmal danke an alle die es mir bischen erleichtert haben.


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

Leokardo schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir Vista geholt und bin nun seit mehr als 5 Stunden mit dem Programm zu gange und bin hin und wech.Bis lang habe ich keine Probleme was das System angeht.Läuft alles Super bis jetzt.
> 
> Um nochmal zu dem Direct X 10 zurück zu kommen.Es ist schon ein grosser Unterschied zu der Grafik muss ich sagen.Zumal soll X10 auch gewisse sachen entlassten was ich so gelesen und gehört habe.Dies sollte grund genug mit sein wieso man es sich holen sollte finde ich nun.
> 
> ...



Na dann viel Spaß mit Vista :> Ich werde bald auch umsteigen wenn ich am 1. mein Gehalt kriege , dann kommen erstmal 4GB und Vista Home Premium rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leokardo (11. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß mit Vista :> Ich werde bald auch umsteigen wenn ich am 1. mein Gehalt kriege , dann kommen erstmal 4GB und Vista Home Premium rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hast du denn für ein System?Wenn ich mal fragen darf?

Ich hoffe mal meins ist gut ^^Zumindest rennt es ohne ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (11. August 2008)

Leokardo schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein System?Wenn ich mal fragen darf?
> 
> Ich hoffe mal meins ist gut ^^Zumindest rennt es ohne ende
> 
> ...



Hab einen Core2Duo E7200 @ 3,3GHz , AMD Radeon HD4850 , 2GB OCZ Platinum Dual Channel Kit und ein Asus P5Q Deluxe.


----------



## Telkano (13. August 2008)

ich würd aufjedenfall XP nehmen. Ich hab jetzt auch Vista und komm damit garnicht klar. Bevor ich z.B. ICQ starten will, muss ich jedesmal 3 sicherheitsmeldungen wegklicken, obwohl ich das täglich benutze. auch sonst ist vista verstrickter und kaum zu durchschauen wenn es ein problem gibt. für warhammer benötige ich min. 2 gb ram, für xp nur einen, daher werde ich vermutlich bald versuhen auf xp zu wechseln. ich hab zwar 2 gb, aber ich will ja nicht auf minimalanforderungen spielen


----------



## claet (13. August 2008)

vllt ist es dir entgangen, aber er hat sich schon vista geholt und ist damit super zufrieden!

und nur weil du es nicht durchschaust, heißt das nicht dass es an vista liegt.
ich versteh nicht wieso du mit xp besser zurecht kommst, eigentlch ist vista für den normalen user einfacher gebaut..


----------



## Leokardo (13. August 2008)

Telkano schrieb:


> ich würd aufjedenfall XP nehmen. Ich hab jetzt auch Vista und komm damit garnicht klar. Bevor ich z.B. ICQ starten will, muss ich jedesmal 3 sicherheitsmeldungen wegklicken, obwohl ich das täglich benutze. auch sonst ist vista verstrickter und kaum zu durchschauen wenn es ein problem gibt. für warhammer benötige ich min. 2 gb ram, für xp nur einen, daher werde ich vermutlich bald versuhen auf xp zu wechseln. ich hab zwar 2 gb, aber ich will ja nicht auf minimalanforderungen spielen




Danke dir trotzdem für Deine meinung.Aber wie gesagt bin mit Vista 64Bit super zufrieden.Meiner meinung besser als XP und recht schnell.Bei mir läuft auch so gut wie alles drauf.
Muss aber dazu sagen vielleicht bist du ja nciht mit dein Vista so zufrieden weil du nur mit Minimal anforderungen Spielen willst.Naja der PC sollte da doch schon dem entsprechend gut sein.

Aber ich sage ja immer "Was der Bauer nicht  kennt frisst er nicht"Kollege von mir hat sich auch Vista 64Bit drauf gemacht und er voll begeistert von Vista und sgate auch Boah Geile Software was Microsoft da raus gebracht hat.
Klar man hat viel Spielerei kram dabei aber man kann dies auch alles ausschalten.


----------

